# ~:UnDeRsCeNe:~:5.8.04:~:2 stages:~:jungle/breaks/house:~



## Leftside (Apr 15, 2004)

*~:UnDeRsCeNe:~:12.10.04:~:2 stages:~:jungle/breaks:~*

Check out this event in Downtown Ventura, Ca  








it goes off nice...

heres some pics from past events:









Now Located @ NICHOLBY'S NIGHT CLUB
404 E. Main St.
Ventura, Ca. 93001

AGE: 21+ 
Time: 8PM - 2AM 6 hour duration
Cover: $8 Door
Info: 805-412-0003

(DJ LINEUP)
*area 1 - DRUM JUNGLE
-R.A.W.- - Surveillance Sound/N20 LA 
-INFILTRATA- Imperial Recordings LA
-DOWN`N`GOING- Leftside
-R-dB- Hexx Recordings
1 more headliner to be announced =]

*area 2 - ELECTRO CHAIR
-BETTY BOOM- H20/Booty Machine LA 
-ATHENA- Booty Machine LA
-OBERON- Cytoplastik/Leftside MD
-ERIC G- Drop
-DJ- Leftside/Label Envy Clothing

Clothing & CD giveaways by:
LABEL ENVY
LSP

Browse pics of the NEW venue here:]
http://www.nicholbysnightclub.com/Gallery1.htm

Geography:
Ventura County is located in a unique geological region of California, The Transverse Ranges.


----------

